# BD Everyday? Will I get a boy or girl? What did you get??



## Jaz02

So I've heard it both ways now..

BD everyday and you will always have a good supply of Boy sperm.
BD everyday and the Girl sperm will be there first when egg arrives.

Has anyone tried BDing everyday during your cycle? (from end of AF right past expected OV)

Did you have a boy or girl?

I would love to have a boy so was going to try BD everyday and follow the first statement but am worried that the 2nd one might be correct too??

Argh! I dont mean to sound picky as any BFP is great news and a healthy baby is the best thing I could ask for but cant help wanting to increase my odds of having a little boy as I already have a beautiful girl xx

So ladies! Share your opinions! :happydance:


----------



## bluelilly72

says bed on ovulation and after for a boy thats what i heard and did but wont know till 20 weeks lol but got 2 girls and there wonderful happy would not change for world so if get another girl i would not be bothered to wake up and see them smiling at you gl hun


----------



## karentia

we didnt bd every day but we did it 4days leading up too ovulation an x2 on ovulation day , we had a girl x


----------



## mom22boys

Boy 2xs sometimes we did it more than once a day! LOL


----------



## silverbell

Boy sperm are supposed to be faster, so they recommend BD as near to ovulation as possible in the hope that the boy sperm out-race the girl sperm. 

However, girl sperm are supposed to slower but more long-lasting and resilient, so in theory they can hang around a bit longer than the boy sperm.

Therefore, if you want a boy you should try as near to ovulation as possible and if you want a girl you should try a few days before only and not right before ovulation or day of ovulation.

Obviously it goes without saying that this is by no means a fool-proof method!


----------



## Rivetkitten

I BD every day through our cycle sometimes twice on ovulation day... we can't even get a child. _sigh_ This is scientific nonsense.


----------



## Mommy_Moose

From what I gather, when you BD closer to ovulation your chances of a boy are signifigantly higher. This because they are faster swimmers. So if you BD a few days prior to ovulation, some of the boys are likely to die off leaving mostly girls to fertilize the egg. 

When hubby and I got pregnant with our son I wasn't charting or checking anything, we were just doing it as often as possible.


----------



## Celesse

The whole girl sperm big and slow, boy sperm small and fast theory has been disproven:

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/blogs/gender_selection_news/archive/2006/01/13/5342.aspx


----------



## readyformore

My first is a boy, but IUI.
The second is also a boy. I had sex 1 time during that week.
My third is a girl. We bd every other day for her. Last bd was 24 hours prior to ov.

Now I've been ttc for 9 months trying every day, every other, twice a day, every 36 hours, ugh . . . nothing.

Good luck.


----------



## tannembaum

We have a daughter from dtd every night :)


----------



## MarinesWife

We didnt DTD everyday from af onward but we did it everyday for a few days leading up to ovulation, the day of, and a few days after and we are having a boy :)


----------



## Hotpink

I had a boy bding everyday in 08 and had him in 09


----------



## readyformore

LOL, I'm seeing a 50/50 split! 

4 people that dtd daily, 2 with girls and 2 with boys!!!

Figures. I don't really believe any of that gender prediction stuff anyway.


----------



## Jaz02

readyformore said:


> LOL, I'm seeing a 50/50 split!
> 
> 4 people that dtd daily, 2 with girls and 2 with boys!!!
> 
> Figures. I don't really believe any of that gender prediction stuff anyway.

Haha yea I agree!

I guess Im just going to have to wait and see!

Here's hoping this is the month!

Thanks everyone and good luck to all. Lots of :dust: and BFP's to you all!!


----------



## BrittneyMom

I read in a medical journal that boy sperm is faster but dies sooner and girl sperm is slower but lives longer. I think that means bd right before so the sperm is older so every other day, maybe?


----------



## DefoMommy

there is no scientific logic or explanation for getting one gender over the other. it's a 50/50 chance no matter what you do.

also BD every day kills the sperm supply because a man's testicles do not produce enough sperm to keep supply in stock when you are using up the full stock every time he ejaculates. so it's better to go every other day or three days to let him have time to resupply more sperm.


----------



## Jaz02

DefoMommy said:
 

> there is no scientific logic or explanation for getting one gender over the other. it's a 50/50 chance no matter what you do.
> 
> also BD every day kills the sperm supply because a man's testicles do not produce enough sperm to keep supply in stock when you are using up the full stock every time he ejaculates. so it's better to go every other day or three days to let him have time to resupply more sperm.

Lol without tryna give TMI we usually BD everyday anyway, TTC or not :blush:

There is usually a decent amount of um.. lovejuice.. everytime but then again im not too sure of how much of it is actually sperm and the rest semen etc

And as for going every other day or three, I highly doubt OH would be happy with that! LOL 

SO SORRY for being too graphic lol :blush:

But :blush:I do understand where you are coming from and I agree with the whole 50/50 thing. I just figured it wouldnt hurt to try!

Thank you!


----------



## MummytoSummer

We dtd every other day from after af and we had a girl.

Good luck 

X


----------



## kaicyn

I pretty much did the do every day during my previous cycles and conceived a boy first then my little girl and finally my baby boy who is now my angel baby.


----------



## Indigo77

Wow...u ladies have a lot of stamina...lol...I read somewhere that if you create an alkaline environment in your body...you are more likely to conceive a boy. I would love a little boy, as well...


----------



## DefoMommy

having said all that basically quoting the what to expect novels :) i just broke a record with my DH of three in the last three days which we never seem to do but just felt the need :D we :sex: Wed Night, Thurs night and Fri morning WOWZA


----------

